# The right wings rhetoric has gone full Genocide, and we need to take it seriously



## Nothereed (Nov 24, 2022)

Things have crossed the line badly. Right wing rhetoric has changed after the Colorado shooting and we all need to take it seriously.
First things first. Right Wing rhetoric identifies all grooming as LGBTQ people being in remotely in the presence of kids. Which I don't think I have to explain, is not what grooming means.
Grooming is getting a kid alone for a sexual offense.

With that very clearly out of the way, this is what a lot of people identified from previous rhetoric , and now the new rhetoric.




Almost every right wing official and person is treating LGBTQ as less human, and trying to pin it on negative connotations, primarily the grooming lens.

https://scholarworks.lib.csusb.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1138&context=history-in-the-making
this echo's the tactics used to get Germans to believe that genocide is an acceptable answer.
"Jewish people were portrayed as being synonymous to criminals, parasites, plagues, or as serpents."

Tucker had a guest who said the quiet part out loud.

"Shootings like the Club Q shooting are going to keep happening "until we end this evil agenda" of gender-affirming care."

Until LGBTQ, specifically Trans people are dead, or completely repressed, these shootings are going to continue to happen until their "evilness" is gone.

Many other Right wing talking figures are holding the same stance.




Tim pool isn't some small youtube channel

He has a large loud base and a lot of viewership. His response is effectively "How do we prevent the violence? We don't tolerate the 'pedos'"
In other words, keep shooting.



They aren't going to learn, they aren't going to stop. And this idea of oppressing , I covered it way the hell back. The Nazi's claimed that they were being oppressed. I'm unable to find the exact poster online. But there was one propaganda poster, in which the Nazi's had their mouths covered, and I believe on the bottom it claimed that Jews were oppressing them.
Considering LGBTQ people are synonymous with left leaning people due to the right's hostile rhetoric against them. The modern day right wing movement we see today is reflected in the idea that leftists are oppressing them.

And even in the recent rhetoric.
From Ben Shapiro's segement.
https://www.mediamatters.org/daily-...-lgbtq-community-after-mass-shooting-colorado
“*Do not let these far-left LGBT activists sort of bully and shame you into silence, and sort of emotionally blackmail you into thinking that the tragedy that happened is somehow your fault because you spoke up against this. It is absolutely not true. So do not fall prey to that emotional blackmail.”*

“We should all have the families and the victims in our prayers right now,” Smith said, calling the shooting “an absolute tragedy.” B*ut, he then added in response to criticism: “There is a sort of far-left LGBT activist contingent that will stomp over the blood of these dead bodies in order to push their agenda*, whether it is a gun control agenda, whether it is an agenda to bully and shame the people that are speaking up against drag queen story hour, against the sexualization and grooming of children that is coming from these far-left LGBTQ sort of circles.”






I do these posts, and threads, to try to bring attention to what is happening...

My first name is Isaiah. I'm a lgbtq person, specifically bi, and I have two loving non binary partners in a polyamrous relationship, or multiple consented romantic relationships. I'm honestly afraid to even kiss them in public in the red state I am in, even if it's just a peck on the cheek,  in which I fear that someone will point a gun at me, or worse in my eyes, threaten them, for them being who they are.
 Partner 1 (As I refuse to name them for their privacy and safety even by first) is non binary, they are neither male or female, since their body doesn't go in either direction. Every time when shit like this comes up, or their anxiety gets bad about the future, I'm the one to calm them.

They worry about expenses in the future, if they're even going to be able to keep the relatively good job they have now. They worry that we will never be able own a home, or worse loosing access to the medication they have now. As in the past they were a walking zombie. Tired, and depressed all the time, a negative outlook on everything. Talented in politics and being a down to earth person.


Partner 2 is She/her, trans. I fear for her the most. Even while she passes the look and sound of a girl. I fear that oneday, someone might found out who she is downstairs, and I'll learn of her passing while she's out working on the job, being kind to elderly people and helping them, eldercare work essentially. She's head strong and has a knack for programming. She's developing her own engine in Rust. We love playing video games together, it's one of our hobbies.

The three of us all have depression, autism in shape or form, and a deep care for each other. With partner 2 and I trying to remain optimistic and keep hope, despite what we're seeing. It's hard to stay hopeful, when our own lives and way of existance, our desire to just be happy with each other. is completely at threat.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 24, 2022)

"gone full Genocide" is absolute hyperbole, as is every thread you start.

And the Colorado shooter is non-binary, apparently in the LBGTQ arena themselves. So 'radicalized by right wingers' doesn't really seem to fit the circumstances here. Deposit another quarter and try again.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 24, 2022)

https://www.advocate.com/politics/2...r-calls-firing-squads-trans-rights-supporters


Hanafuda said:


> gone full Genocide" is absolute hyperbole, as is every thread you start.


Your at the deflection stage again.




Hanafuda said:


> And the Colorado shooter is non-binary, apparently in the LBGTQ arena themselves


The attorneys say. While the police has called it a hate crime. They don't stick that charge unless they believe it's going to stick.



Hanafuda said:


> So 'radicalized by right wingers' doesn't really seem to fit the circumstances here. Deposit another quarter and try again.


And that doesn't change how the right wing responded to this. Your response shouldn't be "keep shooting them until their evil gender affirming care is gone"
Period. The end. It should never be "until those LGBTQ people should stop existing. We don't need to stop firing at them"
Because that's what the rehetoric is. they try to confliate pedo/groomer/evil with LGBTQ people so they can find an excuse to kill them.


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 24, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> "gone full Genocide" is absolute hyperbole, as is every thread you start.
> 
> And the Colorado shooter is non-binary, apparently in the LBGTQ arena themselves. So 'radicalized by right wingers' doesn't really seem to fit the circumstances here. Deposit another quarter and try again.


his father is the meth addicted porn actor who jerks it 10-12 hours a day, Aaron Franklin Brink i'm sure you've seen the image about this when it was a meme cause he was on tv for it. The shooters grandfather is maga supporting politician Randy Voepel. they are highly religous to the LDS faith, stanch anti-gay and in the case of the father: very abusive (dudes built too, does mma)

you can easily be surrounded by radicalized people who force you to have a mental breakdown over who you are. try again


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 24, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> And the Colorado shooter is non-binary, apparently in the LBGTQ arena themselves. So 'radicalized by right wingers' doesn't really seem to fit the circumstances here. Deposit another quarter and try again.



Oh and additionally, he refereed to himself as "your boy" last year
In other words, he's trying to make the claim that he was non binary, in hopes that someone would stupid enough to take his defense lawyers at face value. Oh and using homophobic slurs. That too is a pretty sign.
And considering again that his grandfather was MAGA supporting, it would only make sense that given his absent father, he'd base his politics off his grandfather.


Regardless, still doesn't change how the right responded, but I figured I should go add on this.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Oh and additionally, he refereed to himself as "your boy" last year
> In other words, he's trying to make the claim that he was non binary, in hopes that someone would stupid enough to take his defense lawyers at face value. Oh and using homophobic slurs. That too is a pretty sign.
> And considering again that his grandfather was MAGA supporting, it would only make sense that given his absent father, he'd base his politics off his grandfather.
> 
> ...



But I believe he was raised in Texas by his grandma and not his R grandfather in California

Regardless it's silly to do a deep dive into his life - the truth (either way whether NB or not) will become clear


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 24, 2022)

This threads gonna end up places i dont want to see at all........ so yea, im opting out now........


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2022)

The sad reality is I don’t think a lot of people realize that their anti-lgbt+ mentality literally kills people. Equally, I also think that it’s a problem that many sites turn a blind eye to the rampant anti-lgbt+ rhetoric that’s becoming more common. The Temp staff seems to turn away when it comes to transphobia. They even seems to equate trans people defending their right to exist with those who are disrespecting them and even wishing them harm.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 24, 2022)

The right in America is backwards long jumping into outright fascism. There's only one way to handle a fascist. You take power from them.


----------



## Osakasan (Nov 24, 2022)

You're realizing JUST NOW?

They've been going at it for a while now, not for months, for years.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 24, 2022)

Osakasan said:


> You're realizing JUST NOW?
> 
> They've been going at it for a while now, not for months, for years.


More so we hit the turning point. I've known for ages it's been a problem.

However now we hit a turning point, a really bad one. Like if we don't stop it, and just let things go as they've been,Things are going to get _a lot worse_
and I don't think I need to explain in which way.



In the past it would just be deflection. Commentators denying responsibility and then continuing demonize LGBTQ people.  Now it's just straight up "Well fuck around and find out, have a bullet to the head if your the group of people we don't like"

Historically when it hits that stage, things get _fugly_


----------



## tabzer (Nov 24, 2022)

J-Machine said:


> his father is the meth addicted porn actor who jerks it 10-12 hours a day, Aaron Franklin Brink i'm sure you've seen the image about this when it was a meme cause he was on tv for it. The shooters grandfather is maga supporting politician Randy Voepel. they are highly religous to the LDS faith, stanch anti-gay and in the case of the father: very abusive (dudes built too, does mma)
> 
> you can easily be surrounded by radicalized people who force you to have a mental breakdown over who you are. try again



But the left-wingers radicalized the right-wingers first.


----------



## tinkle (Nov 24, 2022)

tabzer said:


> But the left-wingers radicalized the right-wingers first.


Nah


----------



## Holybond (Nov 24, 2022)

It sucks that people can't even go out to enjoy themselves anymore. I don't know why these things turn into debates that border on conspiracy theories that people are "grooming". That doesn't mean that someone should bust into a place and murder people with the -chance-(It's not even 100%) that they're stopping groomers. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 24, 2022)

Why are LGBBQ so determined to put on ''All Ages Drag Shows'' (stripping) and so determined to expose innocent children to that kind of behavior?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Why are LGBBQ so determined to put on ''All Ages Drag Shows'' (stripping) and so determined to expose innocent children to that kind of behavior?


That’s actually not what happened nor has it ever happened, so the lgbt+ isn’t doing that


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 24, 2022)

Op here posting fake news now


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That’s actually not what happened nor has it ever happened, so the lgbt+ isn’t doing that


Legitimate question. Try again. It's not hard to find videos. It sure does seem to be an issue that ends up sparking a reaction from others, or do you deny that?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Legitimate question. Try again. It's not hard to find videos. It sure does seem to be an issue that ends up sparking a reaction from others, or do you deny that?


I misread your post, apologies. That being said, it was promoted as a drag show without sexual entertainment and was promoted as being PG. The point was show Drag as entertainment that didn’t need to be sexual. The idea that it’s always sexual is a problem and stigma that caused more harm than good, thus it’s something worth trying to correct.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 24, 2022)

Biggest crock of shit I've read in AGES.  Don't feed the troll


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That’s actually not what happened nor has it ever happened, so the lgbt+ isn’t doing that



How many videos of this do you want to see?


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I misread your post, apologies. That being said, it was promoted as a drag show without sexual entertainment and was promoted as being PG. The point was show Drag as entertainment that didn’t need to be sexual. The idea that it’s always sexual is a problem and stigma that caused more harm than good, thus it’s something worth trying to correct.


Would you be willing to defend and explain just what, if anything is appropriate about the following random video? I'm just trying to gain an understanding of why you feel this is acceptable for children to be around .


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Would you be willing to defend and explain just what, if anything is appropriate about the following random video? I'm just trying to gain an understanding of why you feel this is acceptable for children to be around .



I will watch the video later but that being said, the greater lgbt+ isn’t some monolith that sees everything as acceptable or appropriate. It’s not some larger group that endourses or denounces things. It’s a collective of individuals who happen to be part of the lgbt+ due to circumstances. So if I don’t support something and another person does, that does not mean shit. Please don’t act like the lgbt+ all collectively agree or think the same, we are all individuals


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


>




Mild compared to some. Saw someone's hidden cam vid a couple months ago where one of the drag queens was allowing/encouraging a child to pat his cock. Yes, he had a G-string on so it was 'covered' but if that's the argument in defense then GTFO.


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I will watch the video later but that being said, the greater lgbt+ isn’t some monolith that sees everything as acceptable or appropriate. It’s not some larger group that endourses or denounces things. It’s a collective of individuals who happen to be part of the lgbt+ due to circumstances. So if I don’t support something and another person does, that does not mean shit. Please don’t act like the lgbt+ all collectively agree or think the same, we are all individuals


But you were so quick to jump to their defense a minute ago, even denying with absolutes that they ever did anything wrong.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022



Hanafuda said:


> Mild compared to some. Saw someone's hidden cam vid a couple months ago where one of the drag queens was allowing/encouraging a child to pat his cock. Yes, he had a G-string on so it was 'covered' but if that's the argument in defense then GTFO.


I have no doubt. I'm sure if I were to post something more severe, I'd get banned for posting inappropriate content, even as they vehemently try to defend it.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> But you were so quick to jump to their defense a minute ago, even denying with absolutes that the ever did anything wrong.


I misinterpreted your post to be the “kid-friendly,” which was a commonly spread misconception. Once corrected I changed my position to that corrected position. Keeping to a constant position as the the situation changed isn’t helpful nor useful. Equally, I won’t defend every single event, that’s how you end up with more problems.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 24, 2022)

They went mask off entirely a long while ago.  They want certain groups dead, and they've stopped providing any "grace period" after a tragedy where they pretend to be opposed to a mass shooters' motives.  One positive thing about Elon Musk's Twitter so quickly turning into a cesspool of scum and villainy is that conservatives can't pretend it's not representative of their party any more.  This is who they are and have always been: confederates, christofascists, and projectionists who defend actual, known pedophiles within their ranks.  They define themselves first and foremost by who they hate.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> They went mask off entirely a long while ago.  They want certain groups dead, and they've stopped providing any "grace period" after a tragedy where they pretend to be opposed to a mass shooters' motives.  One positive thing about Elon Musk's Twitter so quickly turning into a cesspool of scum and villainy is that conservatives can't pretend it's not representative of their party any more.  This is who they are and have always been: confederates, christofascists, and projectionists who defend actual, known pedophiles within their ranks.  They define themselves first and foremost by who they hate.




Oh shit, Xzi dun figured it all out!






Edit: Happy Thanksgiving, @Xzi. And any other murrican Tempers celebrating turkey day. I gotta go eat and be merry now.


----------



## SweetTooth71 (Nov 24, 2022)

Shootings are bad and so is child grooming.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 24, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Oh shit, Xzi dun figured it all out!
> 
> View attachment 339737


Man that two-piece puzzle sure was hard to solve.  

Regressives, bigots, and reactionaries never really change.  They only change targets to whatever group they perceive as the most vulnerable at the moment.  So get shredded and buy a gun, my LGBTQ+ brothers and sisters.  They wanna keep fuckin' around then they're gonna find out.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 24, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Edit: Happy Thanksgiving, @Xzi. And any other murrican Tempers celebrating turkey day. I gotta go eat and be merry now.


I do enjoy eating ham


----------



## SweetTooth71 (Nov 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The right in America is backwards long jumping into outright fascism. There's only one way to handle a fascist. You take power from them.


Just like Elon took it from twitter


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 25, 2022)

Dude, are you notimp?


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

100% correct! This dude has his facts in order and real world experience to back it! I commend you for your amazing posts!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Things have crossed the line badly. Right wing rhetoric has changed after the Colorado shooting and we all need to take it seriously.
> First things first. Right Wing rhetoric identifies all grooming as LGBTQ people being in remotely in the presence of kids. Which I don't think I have to explain, is not what grooming means.
> Grooming is getting a kid alone for a sexual offense.
> 
> ...




* checks the news, sees a radical dem run over a teenager, sees a radical dem bite someone for not agreeing with them, sees radical dem attack paul pelosi, sees non binary attack a club*


something doesnt smell right.

also you cant just totally negate your entire argument with one post man.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> 100% correct! This dude has his facts in order and real world experience to back it! I commend you for your amazing posts!


Cant see if your a troll or if you are real...


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Cant see if your a troll or if you are real...



obviously he's a troll, he's just lifting TC up which is part of the issue.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 25, 2022)

It's weird that whenever somebody mentions grooming of kids that lefties automatically bring up LGBT+ people.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> obviously he's a troll, he's just lifting TC up which is part of the issue.


Nah, the entire issue is and always has been right-wing media being in the business of grooming domestic terrorists for roughly four decades now.  Nobody's ever surprised any more when a mass shooter turns out to be a raging MAGAt, it's just assumed until proven otherwise.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Cant see if your a troll or if you are real...


I'm not allowed to "troll" or exhibit what ever behavior the WOKE AS FUCK mods that dominate this web sight deem to be trolling. So all I can do now is agree, and say,"yes sir, no sir, I agree sir..." or what ever said woke poster's pronouns may be, because if I don't, I might get banned again, and not just for two days, perhaps for life, and that would make me a sad ass fuckin' panda, let me tell ya! So like I say, these days I post in agreement out of fear of what the mob might do. Democracy in action, MOB RULE!


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I'm not allowed to "troll" or exhibit what ever behavior the WOKE AS FUCK mods that dominate this web sight deem to be trolling. So all I can do now is agree, and say,"yes sir, no sir, I agree sir..." or what ever said woke poster's pronouns may be, because if I don't, I might get banned again, and not just for two days, perhaps for life, and that would make me a sad ass fuckin' panda, let me tell ya! So like I say, these days I post in agreement out of fear of what the mob might do. Democracy in action, MOB RULE!


Literally painful for this man to act with a modicum of human decency.  Least degenerate conservative on the internet.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Literally painful for this man to act with a modicum of human decency.  Least degenerate conservative on the internet.



You didn't ask me my pronouns dick! How dare you! Call me a man again and see what happens!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Literally painful for this man to act with a modicum of human decency.  Least degenerate conservative on the internet.


that exist now?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah, the entire issue is and always has been right-wing media being in the business of grooming domestic terrorists for roughly four decades now.  Nobody's ever surprised any more when a mass shooter turns out to be a raging MAGAt, it's just assumed until proven otherwise.



can i ask, where do you get your delusion pills?  i wanna try

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> that exist now?



well they are the people trying to save you, so... yea.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Remember back during 9/11 when the GOOD Republicans (As opposed to today's evil Republicans) went to action to take care of the terrorists who took down the towers, so immediately the extended the recently founded Homeland Security's rights, and created the Patriot Act, which was used to crack down on the privacy of the citizens.

Here we are, over 20 years later, and the fruits of this labor are finally making them selves known... on an international scale.













But some disagree, have common sense, and know their history...


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> Remember back during 9/11 when the GOOD Republicans went to action to take care of the terrorists who took down the towers, so immediately the extended the recently founded Homeland Security's rights, and created the Patriot Act, which was used to crack down on the privacy of the citizens.
> 
> Here we are, over 20 years later, and the fruits of this labor are finally making them selves known.



Lol, "good" Republicans.  Nice joke.  The party's always been shit, even when they called themselves Democrats.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lol, "good" Republicans.  Nice joke.  The party's always been shit, even when they called themselves Democrats.


Not according to your Democrat masters. They say that if you are not aligned with the old "Good" Republicans, or if you are not aligned with the Democratic party (slavery, Jim Crow, social welfare trap, etc.), then you are a terrorist. So unless you want your masters upset with you, you better fall in line and start singing praises to the Neo-Cons.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> Not according to your Democrat masters. They say that if you are not aligned with the old "Good" Republicans, or if you are not aligned with the Democratic partu (slavery, Jim Crow, social welfare trap, etc.), then you are a terrorist. So unless you want your masters upset with you, you better fall in line and start singing praises to the Neo-Cons.


A good chunk of the party does consist of neolibs, but they're ceding more and more power to progressives every election.  The Republican party will forever own and be tied to the likes of GWB and Dick Cheney in history books, whether you like it or not.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lol, "good" Republicans.  Nice joke.  The party's always been shit, even when they called themselves Democrats.



says the guy who backs slavery

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



Xzi said:


> A good chunk of the party does consist of neolibs, but they're ceding more and more power to progressives every election.  The Republican party will forever own and be tied to the likes of GWB and Dick Cheney in history books, whether you like it or not.



and the liberals will be tied to joe biden and hillary, checkmate.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> A good chunk of the party does consist of neolibs, but they're ceding more and more power to progressives every election.  The Republican party will forever own and be tied to the likes of GWB and Dick Cheney in history books, whether you like it or not.



I'm not a Republican dude. Anyhow I don't understand how you can still be so blind at this point so as no to see that both parties have been the same party since at least World War I onward. The Republicans have been inept, as have the Christians, so called Conservatives, etc. To take it a step farther, the so called Liberals have been inept, and have found them selves fighting for worthless things while important freedoms fade, and important matters drift far from their heart and mind. Also, like so many Republicans, they have been bought out, conned, went with the popular opinion, peer pressure, etc. and have found them selves fighting for the very things they used to fight against.
ALL our great great grandparents and so on would be ashamed!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I'm not a Republican dude. Anyhow I don't understand how you can still be so blind at this point so as no to see that both parties have been the same party since at least World War I onward. The Republicans have been inept, as have the Christians, so called Conservatives, etc. To take it a step farther, the so called Liberals have been inept, and have found them selves fighting for worthless things while important freedoms fade, and important matters drift far from their heart and mind. Also, like so many Republicans, they have been bought out, conned, went with the popular opinion, peer pressure, etc. and have found them selves fighting for the very things they used to fight against.
> ALL our great great grandparents and so on would be ashamed!



he's not blind, his psychosis wont allow him to be wrong, thats why he wont respond to me, he knows i have an ace and he is afraid of it, same with TC, for reasons i wont get into, but regardless, you are wasting your time.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> says the guy who backs slavery


Only the dixiecrats of old and modern Republicans fly the confederate flag.  I don't identify as either, sorry.



lolcatzuru said:


> and the liberals will be tied to joe biden and hillary, checkmate.


The Democratic party will be, yes.  As much as I dislike Hillary though, it's not really a valid comparison against the people who lied to the American people to lock us into two multi-decade wars.  Millions of innocents dead and billions of dollars that could've been spent on bettering Americans' lives instead of dropping bombs.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Only the dixiecrats of old and modern Republicans fly the confederate flag.  I don't identify as either, sorry.
> 
> 
> The Democratic party will be, yes.  As much as I dislike Hillary though, it's not really a valid comparison against the people who lied to the American people to lock us into two multi-decade wars.  Millions of innocents dead and billions of dollars that could've been spent on bettering Americans' lives instead of dropping bombs.



doesnt matter how you identify, to quote TC if you use their rhetoric, you support them, sorry esd, but  are you willing to confirm that leaving people in foreign embassy to die, and slavery isnt a bad as wars, can i get you on the line with the NAACP?


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> he's not blind, his psychosis wont allow him to be wrong, thats why he wont respond to me, he knows i have an ace and he is afraid of it, same with TC, for reasons i wont get into, but regardless, you are wasting your time.


It's sad to see it happen to people. Thankfully reality isn't like GBATemp, and thankfully nor is Twitter anymore on that note. 
Speaking of which, GBATemp, if you need to hire more hands I heard there's a bunch of Twitter folk looking for jobs, the best part is that they come pre-Woke, so they'd fit right in with the Moderator Mob you got going on here.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> says the guy who backs slavery





lolcatzuru said:


> doesnt matter how you identify, to quote TC if you use their rhetoric, you support them, sorry esd, but  are you willing to confirm that leaving people in foreign embassy to die, and slavery isnt a bad as wars, can i get you on the line with the NAACP?


He does not back slavery. lol Xzi of all people . 

This is why your arguments are fuckin' stupid. People are always trying to make someone a caricature rather then actually listening to the individual. 

You argument style is childish. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> It's sad to see it happen to people. Thankfully reality isn't like GBATemp, and thankfully nor is Twitter anymore on that note.
> Speaking of which, GBATemp, if you need to hire more hands I heard there's a bunch of Twitter folk looking for jobs, the best part is that they come pre-Woke, so they'd fit right in with the Moderator Mob you got going on here.



hey there ya go you can skip the non binary train sessions!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



SG854 said:


> He does not back slavery. lol Xzi of all people .
> 
> This is why your arguments are fuckin' stupid. People are always trying to make someone a caricature rather then actually listening to the individual.
> 
> You argument style is childish. Grow the fuck up.



apparently he does, accept you back slavers, and grow the fuck up.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I'm not a Republican dude. Anyhow I don't understand how you can still be so blind at this point so as no to see that both parties have been the same party since at least World War I onward. The Republicans have been inept, as have the Christians, so called Conservatives, etc. To take it a step farther, the so called Liberals have been inept, and have found them selves fighting for worthless things while important freedoms fade, and important matters drift far from their heart and mind. Also, like so many Republicans, they have been bought out, conned, went with the popular opinion, peer pressure, etc. and have found them selves fighting for the very things they used to fight against.
> ALL our great great grandparents and so on would be ashamed!


Both parties are capitalists first, everything else second.  Preaching to the choir where that's concerned.  We don't truly have a democracy any more when only of two parties actually believes in democratic ideals.  The two party system is and always has been flawed, for that matter, as George Washington warned us it is.

All that said, if we know for a fact that the Republican party is rejecting democracy and embracing extremism and/or theocracy, why should we ever hand them power again?  They've proven time and again they cannot be trusted with it.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> hey there ya go you can skip the non binary train sessions!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022
> 
> ...


I don't back slavery


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> I don't back slavery



sorry, according to TC, you do.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> sorry, according to TC, you do.


I'm not TC though am I

I think I know myself more then TC knows me 

What the fuck are you even arguing? You are crazy dude.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> I'm not TC though am I
> 
> I think I know myself more then TC knows me
> 
> What the fuck are you even arguing? You are crazy dude.



you are in his topic, and have a similar delusion , so, sucks to suck.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Both parties are capitalists first, everything else second.  Preaching to the choir where that's concerned.  We don't truly have a democracy any more when only of two parties actually believes in democratic ideals.  The two party system is and always has been flawed, for that matter, as George Washington warned us it is.
> 
> All that said, if we know for a fact that the Republican party is rejecting democracy and embracing extremism and/or theocracy, why should we ever hand them power again?  They've proven time and again they cannot be trusted with it.


We are not a Democracy, that's part of how they have been conning you. And yes, both parties straight up are Capitalists, historically Capitalism (I am not talking about free trade, mom and pop shops etc.) and Communism come from the same tree; funded by the same money, it's all documented.

If you read Marx you will see that he was never against Capitalism, but rather wanted to control it, by controlling it, as it has been controlled by both parties, in America as well as aboard (not just by state but money holders too), you then in fact undermine the mom and pop shop, free trade, culture, sovereignty, free will, privacy, religion, etc. etc. And replace it with what they are both founded upon which is materialism. As we go through time and materialism becomes the norm and we become more and more dependent upon our material "goods" and anti-technology technologies, everything that defined us as individuals, as people, as family, as tribes, members of certain groups, etc. slowly fades into the background, and those who control the satellites control our perception, and those who control perception, control where we project. Which...

...is why we need what the Greeks referred as Logos in our lives. Not as an impersonal principle, but as a living and aware person, who knows your name, knows every hair on your head, knows, every loving thing you have ever done, every truth you have spoke, and what ever wickedness you may hide from your self and others. It's the same for us all.
We've been mislead, and we've allowed our selves to be mislead.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> We are not a Democracy, that's part of how they have been conning you. And yes, both parties straight up are Capitalists, historically Capitalism (I am not talking about free trade, mom and pop shops etc.) and Communism come from the same tree; funded by the same money, it's all documented.
> 
> If you read Marx you will see that he was never against Capitalism, but rather wanted to control it, by controlling it, as it has been controlled by both parties, in America as well as aboard (not just by state but money holders too), you then in fact undermine the mom and pop shop, free trade, culture, sovereignty, free will, privacy, religion, etc. etc. And replace it with what they are both founded upon which is materialism. As we go through time and materialism becomes the norm and we become more and more dependent upon our material "goods" and anti-technology technologies, everything that defined us as individuals, as people, as family, as tribes, members of certain groups, etc. slowly fades into the background, and those who control the satellites control our perception, and those who control perception, control where we project. Which...
> 
> ...



im fairly confident he's simliar to depepe


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> We are not a Democracy, that's part of how they have been conning you. And yes, both parties straight up are Capitalists, historically Capitalism (I am not talking about free trade, mom and pop shops etc.) and Communism come from the same tree; funded by the same money, it's all documented.
> 
> If you read Marx you will see that he was never against Capitalism, but rather wanted to control it, by controlling it, as it has been controlled by both parties, in America as well as aboard (not just by state but money holders too), you then in fact undermine the mom and pop shop, free trade, culture, sovereignty, free will, privacy, religion, etc. etc. And replace it with what they are both founded upon which is materialism. As we go through time and materialism becomes the norm and we become more and more dependent upon our material "goods" and anti-technology technologies, everything that defined us as individuals, as people, as family, as tribes, members of certain groups, etc. slowly fades into the background, and those who control the satellites control our perception, and those who control perception, control where we project. Which...
> 
> ...


I, too, enjoy magic mushrooms.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I, too, enjoy magic mushrooms.



ill bet you too, since he's one of your guys i imagine you two knew each other.


----------



## Viri (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes, I am going to genocide you all.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I, too, enjoy magic mushrooms.


Aghh, superficial comedy. 
I'm telling ya man, step outside your snow globe. You don't need psychedelics to experience reality.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you are in his topic, and have a similar delusion , so, sucks to suck.


Uh huh, but I don't support slavery though. 

Are you stupid? Is your brain not firing? Not a hard thing to understand. 

Maybe your reading comprehension isn't up to par. 

Have you tried hooked on phonics. I heard that does wonders to people.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Uh huh, but I don't support slavery though.
> 
> Are you stupid? Is your brain not firing? Not a hard thing to understand.
> 
> ...



you are...lying?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> Aghh, superficial comedy.
> I'm telling ya man, step outside your snow globe. You don't need psychedelics to experience reality.


Yeah but I can't play Minecraft IRL when I'm sober.  Shrooms are seriously amazing like once or twice a year, lasting benefits to mental health too.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you are...lying?


No, 

does that answer all your questions?


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Uh huh, but I don't support slavery though.
> 
> Are you stupid? Is your brain not firing? Not a hard thing to understand.
> 
> ...


I think where he is coming from is that historically the Democrat party was the slave party, just as they were the party that slaughtered the west plains Indians here in the U.S., just as they were the ones that did the "Vote (Democrat) or Die" scare on black families in the early 20th century, just as they were the party that started segregation, and who hijacked if not invented the Civil Rights movement to keep the children of the African slaves on their leash, living in fear and dependent upon the party rather than the renewing strength of The Creator within. Malcolm X went into these very realities deeply! He knew that the Democrat and so called Liberal (Liberator) merely uses so called minorities to reach what ever end they are reaching for, just like they are marketing them selves to the dumbest of the dumb today.

All that said though, you are supporting slavery, I support it, everyone on the internet, everyone with a phone, everyone except the Amish, Rain Forest People, and the People of Utopia Australia are supporting slavery RIGHT NOW. We are an evil species that seriously needs to repent.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> No,
> 
> does that answer all your questions?



i dont have any question, i know how the psychosis works.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah but I can't play Minecraft IRL when I'm sober.  Shrooms are seriously amazing like once or twice a year, lasting benefits to mental health too.


I did acid every other week end when I was in 12th grade, and probably for the next two years after graduation. I'm all tripped out at this point. They opened me up, and once you've been opened, it's pretty much impossible to attain that same feeling and experience again. Though I did take a lot of good from it all. 

Speaking of which, you never or RARELY hear about mushroom or acid heads tripping for life, but when people take up cigarettes and alcohol, they often become lifers.  That in itself I think speaks good of psychadelics. Though again I don't think anyone NEEDS them per say.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> He does not back slavery. lol Xzi of all people .
> 
> This is why your arguments are fuckin' stupid. People are always trying to make someone a caricature rather then actually listening to the individual.


It's amazing that you can even say this when the OP makes anybody to the right of Stalin a caricature of a fascist, racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic white nationalists instead of actually listening to individuals.


SG854 said:


> You argument style is childish. Grow the fuck up.


The fact people are arguing over rightwing rhetoric while ignoring actual leftwing violence shows how weak leftist arguments are. It's why the left has to change their belief system to continue to argue. Take this story for example. Before, the left have been saying that people can change their gender on a whim at any time, but as soon as this shooter said they was nonbinary, the left does not believe them. The left attacks their pronouns because the narrative collapsed and made you all look like fools.

The left's argument style is proven to be childish and stupid on a daily basis.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I think where he is coming from is that historically the Democrat party was the slave party, just as they were the party that slaughtered the west plains Indians her in the U.S., just as they were the ones that did the "Vote (Democrat) or Die" scare on black families in the early 20th century, just as they were the party that started segregation, and who hijacked if not invented the Civil Rights movement to keep the children of the African slaves on their leash, living in fear and dependent upon the party rather than the renewing strength of The Creator within. Malcolm X went into these very realities deeply! He knew that the Democrat and so called Liberal (Liberator) merely uses so called minorities to reach what ever end they are reaching for, just like they are marketing them selves to the dumbest of the dumb today.
> 
> All that said though, you are supporting slavery, I support it, everyone on the internet, everyone with a phone, everyone except the Amish, Rain Forest People, and the People of Utopia Australia are supporting slavery RIGHT NOW. We are an evil species that seriously needs to repent.


I know the history of Democrats

I'm sure this same guy would bitch about not wanting current white people to be punished for the slavery crimes of white people from the past. Yet he is doing just that to modern democrats.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> It's amazing that you can even say this when the OP makes anybody to the right of Stalin a caricature of a fascist, racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic white nationalists instead of actually listening to individuals.
> 
> The fact people are arguing over rightwing rhetoric while ignoring actual leftwing violence shows how weak leftist arguments are. It's why the left has to change their belief system to continue to argue. Take this story for example. Before, the left have been saying that people can change their gender on a whim at any time, but as soon as this shooter said they was nonbinary, the left does not believe them. The left attacks their pronouns because the narrative collapsed and made you all look like fools.
> 
> The left's argument style is proven to be childish and stupid on a daily basis.


I made no mention to the op and made no mention to leftwing violence. I made one comment about xzi.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> I know the history of Democrats
> 
> I'm sure this same guy would bitch about not wanting current white people to be punished for the slavery crimes of white people from the past. Yet he is doing just that to modern democrats.
> 
> ...



if you are referring to me, then no, i would not complain about that, im in a marginalized group, and i demand they be held accountable, your ideology is dangerous


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> if you are referring to me, then no, i would not complain about that, im in a marginalized group, and i demand they be held accountable, your ideology is dangerous


So you are saying current white people support slavery now. 

If Democrats supported slavery in the past then current democrats supprts slavery. 

If white people supprted slavery in the past then current white people support slavery. 

If we are to follow consistency in your logic. If you have any consistency. You are crazy dude.


----------

